# Dangy's Acekard2 Skins



## Dangy (Apr 11, 2010)

So, today I finished up my first skin, and I plan on making many more. 


*akPaint*
akPaint Download







*akLife*
Download






*akEQ*
akEQ Download


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 11, 2010)

That looks pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is there a version with the calendar too?


----------



## Dangy (Apr 11, 2010)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> That looks pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to add the calender, but I never use it, and It took away from the simplistic look of the skin.


----------



## cosmiccow (Apr 11, 2010)

That's true, it might look too crowded then. Also a calendar on the DS isn't the most important thing anyway...

Still I'd be curious to see what it looked like with the calendar


----------



## Dangy (Apr 12, 2010)

Currently working on a skin called "akLife". It'll be finished today or tomorrow.


----------



## 5% (Apr 12, 2010)

I like the simplicity of this skin though the blotch of paint at the top hmm..it's a bit dull becuase of its simple shape. If it were me, I'd replace it with a different blotch of paint that's more dynamic, but that's just me. 

One thing I've noticed with my transition from R4 to AK2i is the differences in the skin scene. R4 > Ak2i ATM IMO


----------



## Dangy (Apr 13, 2010)

5% said:
			
		

> I like the simplicity of this skin though the blotch of paint at the top hmm..it's a bit dull becuase of its simple shape. If it were me, I'd replace it with a different blotch of paint that's more dynamic, but that's just me.
> 
> One thing I've noticed with my transition from R4 to AK2i is the differences in the skin scene. R4 > Ak2i ATM IMO



Well, R4 is/was alot more popular, therefore more skins. I'm trying to change that. ;D


----------



## Dragoon709 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> So, today I finished up my first skin, and I plan on making many more.
> 
> 
> *akPaint*
> ...



The skin looks great and can't wait to get my Acekard.... there are so many skins that are really awesome looking.  So much better than the M3 touchpod and Sakura skins.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 13, 2010)

Love it! Can't wait to see your upcoming work...


----------



## Dangy (Apr 13, 2010)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> The skin looks great and can't wait to get my Acekard.... there are so many skins that are really awesome looking.  So much better than the M3 touchpod and Sakura skins.
> 
> 
> QUOTE([M]artin @ Apr 12 2010, 08:44 PM)
> Love it! Can't wait to see your upcoming work...



Thanks for the comments, they mean alot.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 13, 2010)

How about a sneek peek on the life skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your first skin is awesome


----------



## Dangy (Apr 13, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> How about a sneek peek on the life skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, but nothing much.


----------



## anaxs (Apr 13, 2010)

pretty cool, il if i like it in person


----------



## Dangy (Apr 13, 2010)

New theme, akLife, is finished. I'm not really happy with the start menu, though...


----------



## Dangy (Apr 18, 2010)

New skin:

*akEQ*
akEQ Download


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 18, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> New skin:
> 
> *akEQ*
> akEQ Download


Wow... this is my favorite  out of the 3.
Good work


----------



## 5% (Apr 18, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> New skin:
> 
> *akEQ*
> akEQ Download



I like the simplicity of the top. Bottom screen is a bit busy due to the overlapping of the brushes imo.


----------



## Dangy (Apr 18, 2010)

5% said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I tried to keep the simplicity of it by making it gray, instead of some other color, but I guess it's still to busy. I was going to just leave it black, but that's to boring.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 22, 2010)

@ Dangy: Thanks for the comment on my Skin post - I definitely like the 'ak paint' one - simple but stiking. 

Not too sure about akEq though (too colorful for my liking) but do like the Eq effect when you open the menu


----------

